# Stale NFS file handle [РЕШЕНО]

## Laitr Keiows

Если у кого-то такая ошибка, то решение тут:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=168170#c13

```
Looks good here, with one caveat:  The new 1.0.12 init.d script fails to bring

down the old rpc.mountd, meaning that it's not enough to do an /etc/init.d/stop

and /etc/init.d/start after upgrading.  Either stop nfs before emerging, or

kill rpc.mountd manually before starting again.
```

----------

## alexd73

Спасибо, помогло!

Кстати конму интересно (лично я потратил много времени на поиски  :Smile: ) по русски эта ошибка звучит так: Устаревший хэндл файла NFS

----------

